
Ask HN: How can I become a homeowner? - throwaway215
I&#x27;m a young-ish person, dreaming the American dream of purchasing a home.<p>Like a lot of people my age, I&#x27;ve had an almost pathological aversion to taking out loans or using credit cards extensively. I don&#x27;t have suspect credit history, so much as little credit history at all.<p>The good news is I have negligible student debt and healthy savings, in addition to a job and current income stream that allows me to put a bit away each month. I already have about 10% of the downpayment for what I think I could afford saved up. I just have no idea what the next steps are.<p>Thanks in advance for any advice or resources to help cure my real estate ignorance.
======
sharemywin
advice I would give someone I know:

1\. bankrate.com - go to 2-3 lenders go with best APR. 2\. don't buy the most
expensive house on the block. 3\. don't buy any big purchases until it's
closed. 4\. look for good schools even if you don't need it. 5\. stay away
from condos and new builds. 6\. shop home owners insurance yourself and save.

------
tjr
You could go to your bank (or whatever bank you like) and ask them to
determine how much of a house loan you would qualify for.

